

Not Over: Winklevoss Twins File New Suit Against Facebook - mukyu
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2011/06/24/137398195/not-over-winklevoss-twins-file-new-suit-against-facebook

======
Symbol
Give. it. up.

